# Sticky  Where are you located?



## Wingman

So I thought that it would be cool to have a thread that people can post where they're from, and I'll edit this post to keep track of where everyone is from. The idea is so that people can get an idea of the members in there area and maybe schedule meets and such. I didn't see another thread like this, so if there is one, feel free to delete!

Please post your location using the same format as me, so that I can just copy and paste.

*Midwest*
_(Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Kansas, Michigan, Minnesota, Missouri, Nebraska, North Dakota, Ohio, South Dakota, and Wisconsin.)_
-----
Wingman - New Lenox, IL
Krystle_Ann - Terre Haute, IN
Saint Francis - Ft. Wayne, IN 
BittersweetEmbrace - Cleveland, OH
Btom - Chicago, IL
meganc66 - Monroe, MI
My Mikado - Northern Minnesota
Christina60546- Chicago, IL
jayandlacy - Burton, MI
buzhunter - St. Louis, MO
Hornets Nest02- Lincoln, Nebraska
k8nkane- Okemos, Michigan
shewerewolf- Clever, MO
Nitram2k9 - Southern Minnesota
Loke-a-Doke - Flint, MI 
DirtyD- Bay City, MI 
Pittmama-Youngstown, Ohio

*Southeast*
_(Alabama, Arkansas, Florida, Georgia, Kentucky, Louisiana, Mississippi, North Carolina, South Carolina, Tennessee, Virginia, and West Virginia.)_
-----
ThaLadyPit - Morristown, TN
duckyp0o77 - Murfreesboro, TN
pitbullmamanatl - Atlanta, GA
Muttkip - Winder, GA
FLY-SkY - Raleigh, NC
Dixeland - Fayetteville,NC
Lex's Guardian - Port Saint Lucie, FL
Aireal- Jacksonville, FL
EckoMac - Rockledge, FL
william williamson - Stuart, FL
aprilortego - Simmesport, LA
Brandileigh080 - Laplace, LA
raiderhater1785 - SC
MurphsMama-Asheboro, NC
pob james- Alexandra, LA
circlemkennels- Talbott,TN
PIT Momma - Somerset, KY
Perfect Pit - Holland, Oh
Tattoo- Chincoteague Va 
The3rd - South Florida 
Kathleen- Vero Beach, Florida 
dsgdlover-Atlanta, GA 
KMdogs - Florence, Sc

*Southwest*
_(Arizona, California, Colorado, Nevada, New Mexico, Oklahoma, Texas, and Utah.)_
-----
Bahamutt99 - Lubbock, TX
LoneStar - Lubbock, TX
Miss Abby - Fort Worth, TX
Kg420 - Northern, CA
american_pit13 - Oroville CA
NewBully - El Reno, OK
spatulars- Houston, TX
mcmlxxxvii- San Bernardino, CA
ashes- Los Angeles, CA
LadyRampage- Oklahoma
Silence- Las Vegas, NV
r0ckah0l1c- Phoenix, AZ
Eric- Hayward, CA
cEElint- Bakersfield, CA
pitbullgirl22-Brownwood, TX
ultramagnus- Southern California, Orange County
Nando87 - Buckeye AZ 
Laughter777 - Tomball, Texas
Celestial88 - Anderson, California 
Lady Girl- Baytown, Texas

*Northeast*
_(Connecticut , Delaware , Maine , Maryland , Massachusetts , New Hampshire , New Jersey, New York , Pennsylvania , Rhode Island , and Vermont.)_
-----
Cujo's Mom - Waterbury, CT
fatadam9 - Willimantic, CT
Mach0 - Seymour, CT
ames - Boston, MA
~StangChick~ - Plymouth, MA
Deebolove - Bronx,NY
GoldenMom - Queens, NY
00 S/C Lightning - Baltimore, MD
KingstonKid - Kingston, PA
jmejiaa - NY
TruePits92 - Bethlehem PA
mexakinick79- Maine
Pitbull Palace - Albany, NY
NobleQnz- Queens,NY 
Nickp28- voorhees, NJ 
LowLady - Forked River, NJ 
emazingli- Williston, Vermont
Blue_Nose_Bella- Boston, Massachusetts

*Northwest*
_(Alaska, Hawaii, Idaho, Montana, Oregon, Washington, and Wyoming)_
-----
SARGEnNIKITA - Middleton, ID
Xiahko - Seattle, WA
Aimee235 - Bellingham, WA
Carriana - Everett, WA
Firehazard- Coeur d' Alene, Idaho
KodiakGirl-- In an Igloo in Kodiak, AK

*Worldwide*
-----
MISSAPBT -- New Zealand
kurtos - England
Jaz's dad - Wales, United Kingdom
money_killer- Queensland, Australia
Pitbulldk- Denmark
junkyard- SA Australia, Barrossa Valley 
aussie monster pit - whyalla SA AUSTRALIA 
Soren321R- Belgium

*Canada*
CaLi 2 B.C.- Vancouver, B.C. 
Angelbaby- Vancouver, B.C.
PrarieMoonPits- Calmar, Alberta


----------



## pitbullmamanatl




----------



## NobleQnz

NobleQnz- Queens,NY


----------



## Tattoo

Tattoo- Chincoteague Va


----------



## Celestial88

Celestial88 - Anderson, California


----------



## Pittmama

Pittmama-Youngstown, Ohio


----------



## dsgdlover

dsgdlover-Atlanta, GA


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Pittmama said:


> Pittmama-Youngstown, Ohio





dsgdlover said:


> dsgdlover-Atlanta, GA


Added you both to the list. Bumping for all the new people!


----------



## KMdogs

KMdogs - Florence, Sc (next year Savannah, Ga)


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

KMdogs said:


> KMdogs - Florence, Sc (next year Savannah, Ga)


You're added


----------



## Didi

St. Paul, MN 

Well a suburb of St.Paul anyways lol


----------



## PatienceFlame

PatienceFlame - Las Vegas, NV


----------



## JoKealoha

jo kealoha - San Marino, CA


----------



## Liam

Liam- Lake Elsinore (home)

I'm in orange county more than I am home lol.


----------



## MamaTank

MamaTank- Cornelia, GA (NE of ATL)


----------



## PRSweetKandi

I'm from Denison, Texas woooot. LOL


----------



## Dieselblue

Columbia, South Carolina!!!!!


----------



## APBT4LYFE

South Florida


----------



## MFBATZ

MFBATZ - Foothill Ranch, CA (Orange County)


----------



## mizz blue

mizz blue-las vegas,NV


----------



## ChicoG

ChicoG- Chandler, Arizona


----------



## Nicks-Chance

Sedalia, MO


----------



## rodrigo

rodrigo - duck its a drive by.... Los Angeles


----------



## Oje

I live about 20 minutes outside of Philly.


----------



## Dmax

Thorsby Alberta Canada


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Sacramento County NorCal


----------



## hackyzac

Houston, Tx


----------



## HeatherN

South Georgia, U.S


----------



## Blitz

Fort Campbell, KY


----------



## wisconsinpittylover2468

Pewaukee,Wisconsin


----------



## jerseypeach

jerseypeach - Ringgold GA


----------



## Shyla

Hunterdon County NJ


----------



## MSK

A little Podunk town named White Plains in Kentucky LOL


----------



## pitt_jam

norcal, california


----------



## CroBlondie

Zagreb,Croatia,south-eastern Europe

Cool,forum member who lives the closest to me is from Belgium.


----------



## MattySinz

San Antonio, Texas


----------



## rabbit

Rabbit- Phoenix, Arizona


----------



## Gator city

Gator City - Detroit, Mi


----------



## Bull Lover

New Brunswick, Canada


----------



## MerlinEdmond

Scotch Plains, New Jersey


----------



## princess23

Sacramento California


----------



## Cain's Mom

Joplin, MO


----------



## Princesspaola21

Cain's Mom said:


> Joplin, MO


Lol that's funny I'm from Joplin but I live out by Sarcoxie now.


----------



## Cain's Mom

Princesspaola21 said:


> Lol that's funny I'm from Joplin but I live out by Sarcoxie now.


Technically I live in Neosho lol but Joplin is right by us and more people know it.


----------



## Bear813

Bear813-Tampa, FL 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Buddhasmommy

Lakeland,FL


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks

bullylover64 - Rio Grande City,TX


----------



## Whopper1016

Whopper represents rochester ny

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krystleo85

Whopper1016 said:


> Whopper represents rochester ny
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Us too Whopper! Well, Rochester area. I live in Lima, work in Pittsford


----------



## Shelby-N-Zues

Shelby-N-Zues-Geneseo,Illnois


----------



## doughboi

Cartersville,Ga


----------



## PibbleLover1225

St. Louis MO

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PibbleLover1225

Hey Joplin MO people!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

PibbleLover1225 said:


> Hey Joplin MO people!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


It's a small world lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PibbleLover1225

Sure is!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheMightyZeus

Lake Elsinore, Ca. (SoCal)

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## babygirl~bootsie<3

babygirl~bootsie<3- Zephyrhills, Fl 

I just signed up today & thought this would be the best place to start. I will get a pic up soon, just picked up new comp & haven't added any yet. Hope everyone is having a great day!!


----------



## oslak

Las Piñas City, Philippines


----------



## GottilineOtto

GottilineOtto- San Bernardino, CA

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueMalibu

Lafayette louisiana

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SKY

Moraine , Ohio


----------



## Mr.JayCee

Las Vegas Nevada

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hornets Nest02

*Location*

I live in Mesa,AZ


----------



## nthn79

Wichita, Kansas

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tannerg

TheMightyZeus said:


> Lake Elsinore, Ca. (SoCal)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Lake Elsinore right here too


----------



## william williamson

I'm back in Costa Rica now.yeehaw


----------



## Buddy's Master

Port Elizabeth, South Africa...


----------



## m.godoy

M.Godoy - palm coast ,fl


----------



## razenkane

Texarkana, TX









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sashapigg

Sashapigg- Fayetteville, AR


----------



## surfer

the beach, coastal n.c.


----------



## Jamie123321

Jamie123321 - Lafayette, Louisiana

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jackie

Knoxville TN








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaredbirdjohnson

Lafayette La

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zmanic

Pirot, Serbia, Balkan, east Europe.


----------



## Mila mommy x10

New York ,  xo


----------



## lil-Tigress

lil-tigress-Bakersfield,CA


----------



## Dynasty

winslow township NJ!!!!!


----------



## mccoypitbulls

Currently in Illinois


----------



## welder

my home is n chester,s.c.i live under a welding hood at a boiler shop.hahahahahahaha


----------



## verdugo

San Francisco, California.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jimxxx

Amsterdam, the Netherlands (Holland)


----------



## surfer

Atlantic beach, nc


----------



## macrae

PRSweetKandi said:


> I'm from Denison, Texas woooot. LOL


What a coincidence I'm from Sherman, tx. But currently living on good ole Guam.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DickyT

Scumrise, FL

errr Sunrise I mean.


----------



## Lady_Redd

Charleston, SC

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dukez

Dukez - Mesa, Arizona


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Borre97

Cd. Juarez, Chihuahua, MX - We are border with El Paso, TX.


----------



## sergio87

In NY and right now I am enjoying all the sports news thanks to codere app I recommend it to you.


----------

